# Baffles para pc



## estebany (Oct 5, 2006)

Hola, soy nuevo y quisiera que me ayuden.....Tengo 2 baffles Crown de 25W MAX INPUT y 4 ohmios de Impedancia, queria saber especificaciones de algun amplificador para comprar y luego poder conectarlos a mi Pc quiero aprovechar estos altavoces para alguna reunion con amigos. Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## nactronik (Oct 7, 2006)

Hola aca te paso uno  http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp25/index.htm
En principio te digo que nose para que carga esta diseñado, si lo vas a hacer averigualo,
Por que si es para una carga de 8 ohm, vos al conectar tu carga de 4 ohm, estarias recibiendo el doble de potencia.(o sea 50w)
Saludos


----------

